# A Few 4 the Weekend!



## sawhorseray (May 8, 2021)

An Airbus 380 is on its way across the Atlantic. It flies consistently at 800 km/h in 30,000 feet, when suddenly a Eurofighter with Tempo Mach 2 appears.

The pilot of the fighter jet slows down, flies alongside the Airbus and greets the pilot of the passenger plane by radio: "Airbus flight, boring flight isn’t it? Take care and have a look here!”

He rolls his jet on its back, accelerates, breaks through the sound barrier, rises rapidly to a dizzying height, only to swoop down almost to sea level in a breathtaking dive. He loops back next to the Airbus and asks, "Well, how was that?"

The Airbus pilot answers: "Very impressive, but now have a look here!"

The jet pilot watches the Airbus, but nothing happens. It continues to fly stubbornly straight, with the same speed. After five minutes, the Airbus pilot radioed, "Well, what are you saying now?"

The jet pilot asks confused: "What did you do?" The other laughs and says, "I got up, stretched my legs, went to the back of the flight to the bathroom, got a cup of coffee and a cinnamon cake.

The moral of the story is:
When you are young, speed and adrenaline seems to be great. But as you get older and wiser, comfort and peace are not to be despised either.

This is called S.O.S.: Slower, Older, Smarter.


----------



## PPG1 (May 8, 2021)

So Funny.  Perfect way to start my weekend


----------



## MJB05615 (May 8, 2021)

All great ones Ray!  Error 404 sheet not found, LMAO.


----------



## 912smoker (May 8, 2021)

Good ones Ray. Blazing Saddles lol .....so true


----------



## sawhorseray (May 8, 2021)

912smoker said:


> Good ones Ray. Blazing Saddles lol .....so true



We got the original uncut Blazing Saddles on DVD about a month ago, all time top five flick! RAY


----------



## yankee2bbq (May 8, 2021)

Funny stuff!


----------



## MJB05615 (May 8, 2021)

sawhorseray said:


> We got the original uncut Blazing Saddles on DVD about a month ago, all time top five flick! RAY


Blazing Saddles and the original The Producers are my 2 all time favorite comedies.  Classics really.


----------



## chopsaw (May 8, 2021)

Hi Joe . Haha . I've heard that several times and I stilled laughed out loud . 
I need to watch Blazing saddles some day .


----------



## MJB05615 (May 8, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> Hi Joe . Haha . I've heard that several times and I stilled laughed out loud .
> I need to watch Blazing saddles some day .


You've never watched Blazing Saddles?  May I forcibly insist you do whatever you have to do to watch it as soon as possible? Think of the funniest movie you've ever seen in your Life, multiply it by infinity, and you're almost to the point of how funny it is.  I've literally seen it 30 + time since it came out in '74, I know almost all of the lines and I still laugh out loud every time.  The Mrs. won't watch it with me anymore because of the extreme laughter it causes me.


----------



## sawhorseray (May 8, 2021)

It's tough to find a version that hasn't been chopped up and bleeped out, that's why we bought the DVD. RAY


----------



## MJB05615 (May 8, 2021)

sawhorseray said:


> It's tough to find a version that hasn't been chopped up and bleeped out, that's why we bought the DVD. RAY


I still have my original VHS tape and DVD from when they first released it.  I don't have a working VCR anymore, but have kept all of my VHS tapes lol.  I wonder if it's available on Amazon Prime, Netflix, etc.
It's a waste to watch it on regular TV, if they even show it anymore. Can you imagine if they made that today?


----------



## GaryHibbert (May 8, 2021)

MJB05615 said:


> It's a waste to watch it on regular TV, if they even show it anymore. Can you imagine if they made that today?



I'm thinkig 7 minutes long would be a high estimate.  They'd cut out all the funny parts.
Gary


----------



## GaryHibbert (May 8, 2021)

Good ones today, Ray.
"Push one for English" had me laughing out loud.
Gary


----------



## Brokenhandle (May 8, 2021)

Great ones Ray! Might have to go find my Blazing Saddles tape to watch... and yes,  still have a working vcr. 

Ryan


----------



## sawhorseray (May 8, 2021)

MJB05615 said:


> It's a waste to watch it on regular TV, if they even show it anymore. Can you imagine if they made that today?



They still have it on from time to time, unwatchable, that why we got the uncut DVD from Amazon. RAY


----------



## Bearcarver (May 8, 2021)

LOL---More Great ones, Ray!!!

Thanks, I needed these today!

Bear


----------

